# sarebbe stato online tutta sera



## baolian

"No, sono Gianni. Luca mi ha detto che sarebbe stato online tutta sera."

Hi!

..how would you translate this?

"No, it's Gianni. Luca told me that he would have been online all night long."
That is my try, but I'm concerned about the past conditional (actually, I'n not really sure it's correct in Italian, too).

thanks!

bye...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"No, it's Gianni. Luca told me that he would be online all night long."


----------



## disegno

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> "No, it's Gianni. Luca told me that he would be online all night long."



Quello che tu hai scritto in inglese non è: "Luca mi ha detto che sarebbe on-line tutta la sera." ?


----------



## baolian

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> he would be



thanks...

..but is not  "would be" ---> "sarebbe" ? I'm confused...


----------



## disegno

baolian said:
			
		

> thanks...
> 
> ..but is not  "would be" ---> "sarebbe" ? I'm confused...



Sì...sarebbe ---> would be



> Luca mi ha detto che SAREBBE STATO online tutta sera



ma sarebbe stato ---> would have been (come ha scritto baolian?)

Luca told me that he WOULD HAVE been online all night long


----------



## Jana337

No, "sarebbe stato" is just the future tense in the past, "would" is correct in English.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

baolian said:
			
		

> thanks...
> 
> ..but is not  "would be" ---> "sarebbe" ? I'm confused...


 It would be nice. Sarebbe bello.
Ha detto: Sarò online tutta la notte. He said: I will be online all night long
Ha detto che sarebbe stato online tutta la notte. He said that he would be online all night long.

Hope this helps. 

Jana


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thanks for the support, Jana..


----------



## disegno

So, I am confusing things, sorry...could you clarify how you would write "would have been" does this take a different tense than conditional

Luca pensava di essere on line?


----------



## Jana337

disegno said:
			
		

> So, I am confusing things, sorry...could you clarify how you would write "would have been" does this take a different tense than conditional
> 
> Luca pensava di essere on line? - Luca believed he was online (sounds a bit surreal ).


It would be much easier if you described a situation with "would have been".

Jana


----------



## disegno

> It would be much easier if you described a situation with "would have been".



Luca told me he would have been online, but he went out dancing instead.


----------



## Jana337

disegno said:
			
		

> He thought he would have been online, but he went out dancing instead.


I am not sure this will help because you introduced a new issue, namely the necessity to use "di + infinitive" after pensare if the subject is the same.

Nevertheless, I will give it a shot: 
Aveva pensato di essere online ma invece è andato a ballare.

Please wait for the natives. 

Jana


----------



## disegno

Yes, I realized that after posting, so I edited it and removed di + infinitive....


----------



## Jana337

disegno said:
			
		

> Yes, I realized that after posting, so I edited it and removed di + infinitive....


 Spiacente, temo di avere un problemino con inglese. 
_
Luca told me he would have been online, but he went out dancing instead._

How is this different from the following? (Alternatively, if only one of them is correct, why not mine?)

_ Luca (had) told me he would be online, but he went out dancing instead._

Where I would use "he said he would have":

_ He decided not to buy the house. Later he said (=admitted) he would/should have bought it with the benefit of hindsight._

Which is no different from

_ He decided not to buy the house. Now he says he would/should have bought it with the benefit of hindsight._

What am I missing?  My own mother tongue is pretty straightforward as far as past conditionals are concerned, so I am rather hopeless. 

Jana


----------



## ElaineG

I have a concussion so no promises, but:

_Luca told me he would have been online, but he went out dancing instead._

Technically this means: Luca told me (on Thursday morning) he would have been online (on Wednesday evening) if he had not got out dancing instead (on Wednesday evening).

_Luca (had) told me _(maybe Wednesday afternoon) _he would be online _(_Wednesday evening)_,_ but he went out dancing instead (Wednesday evening)._

Just yesterday, I told Jana that I would have gone to Prague last summer, if my family hadn't insisted on Italy.

In March, I told Jana that I would be in Prague in August, but I went to Italy instead.

Better or worse?


----------



## disegno

Nice illustration Elaine.

Maybe I am just hungry and need to eat something, but I am still a little confused with "sarebbe" e "sarebbe stato". There is a difference, one is "would" and the other "would have been" giusto?


----------



## Elisa68

Credo sia solo una questione di tempi, Melissa:

Luca sarebbe una persona amabile se non fosse così testardo.
Luca sarebbe stato una persona amabile se non avesse maltrattato così la povera Maria.

Ma forse è meglio con un altro verbo: 

Luca _mangerebbe_ un pollo intero considerato quanto è affamato
Luca _avrebbe mangiato_ un pollo intero quella sera.

Spero di aver chiariro un po' e di non aver confuso le idee di più con i miei _silly_ esempi!


----------



## disegno

Va bene così?
Sarebbe stato meglio, se non avessi continuato con questo discorso. (Mi gira la testa  )


----------



## Elisa68

Perfetto! (Vai a mangiare adesso! )


----------



## TrentinaNE

Let's ignore the "I told you / he told me" part.  

English (said this evening):  Had I slept more last night, I would have been less tired this morning.

italiano:  Se avessi dormito più ieri sera, sarebbe stata meno stanca stamattina.  ??

Elisabetta


----------



## Necsus

La differenza sembrerebbe essere nel periodo ipotetico.
Visti i limiti del mio inglese, (anche) per me è abbastanza difficile capire quale sia il tempo giusto, così sono andato a rivedere la mia vecchia grammatica, e ne ho evinto quanto segue:
per esprimere l'idea di *futuro nel passato* si usa *should/would + radice* del verbo _[He said he wouldn't be back before midnight]_; invece il *condizionale passato* (*should/would + have + participio passato*) si usa per esprimere un'*ipotesi passata* ed è in relazione a un *trapassato* nella proposizione condizionale _[If I had known I would not have asked about him]_.
Nell'esempio di Baolian quindi dovrebbe essere giusto *would be*...
Does it help?


----------



## Jana337

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Better or worse?


Much better, thanks. 

Essentially, my doubt was whether "he said he would have done X" was different from "he says he would have done X".



Jana


----------



## Necsus

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Essentially, my doubt was whether "he said he would have done X" was different from "he says he would have done X".


Non lo so. Sicuramente è differente, però in italiano "lui ha detto che avrebbe fatto X" è corretto e normalmente usato, mentre "lui dice che avrebbe fatto X" non sembra avere molto senso, per quanto forse anche corretto.


----------



## Elisa68

_Lui pensa_ (ora)_ che avrebbe agito _(ieri)_ diversamente se avesse conosciuto la situazione._ (Ti piace così, Necsus? )


----------



## Necsus

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> _Lui pensa_ (ora)_ che avrebbe agito _(ieri)_ diversamente se avesse conosciuto la situazione._ (Ti piace così, Necsus? )


Mi piace molto. (A parte i rimpianti del protagonista)
Però così torniamo al periodo ipotetico di cui si diceva, senza protasi continuerebbe a non avere molto senso...


----------



## Elisa68

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Let's ignore the "I told you / he told me" part.
> 
> English (said this evening): Had I slept more last night, I would have been less tired this morning.
> 
> italiano: Se avessi dormito di più ieri sera, sarei stata meno stanca stamattina. ?? _sarebbe_ è la terza persona singolare.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Mi era sfuggito il tuo post, Elisabetta (il cambio di pagina).


----------



## Elisa68

Necsus said:
			
		

> Mi piace molto. (A parte i rimpianti del protagonista)
> Però così torniamo al periodo ipotetico di cui si diceva, senza protasi continuerebbe a non avere molto senso...


Scusa, per capire, se dico:
_Penso che non avrei dovuto._
_Dico che non l'avrei fatto._
_Immagino che non l'avrei detto._
Non c'è _protasi_ (_se avessi_, per far comprendere meglio agli amici stranieri) ma non mi sembra così strano, o no?


----------



## Necsus

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Scusa, per capire, se dico:
> _Penso che non avrei dovuto._
> _Dico che non l'avrei fatto._
> _Immagino che non l'avrei detto._
> Non c'è _protasi_ (_se avessi_, per far comprendere meglio agli amici stranieri) ma non mi sembra così strano, o no?


No, in effetti hai ragione, non è affatto strano. Sono d'accordo.  
Sono tre esempi convincenti (a parte forse solamente il primo, il secondo e il terzo, dove continuo a sentire la mancanza di quella parolaccia. No, scherzo, il primo no... )


----------



## TrentinaNE

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Mi era sfuggito il tuo post, Elisabetta (il cambio di pagina).


Grazie, Elisa. Era già tardi quando l'ho scritto, quindi la mia confusione tra prima persona e terza persona.  



> English (said this evening): Had I slept more last night, I would have been less tired this morning.
> 
> italiano: Se avessi dormito di più ieri sera, sarei stata meno stanca stamattina.


Allora, sembra che si possa tradurre _sarei/saresti/sarebbe stato_ come _would have been_ in inglese in questo caso? Ma negli altri esempi, dipendere dal tempo, è come dire _would be_?

Grazie!
Elisabetta


----------



## Elisa68

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Allora, sembra che si possa tradurre _sarei/saresti/sarebbe stato_ come _would have been_ in inglese in questo caso?





> Ma negli altri esempi, dipendere dal tempo, è come dire _would be_?


 
Scusa, ma non so se ho capito bene. He would be= _sarebbe_. 
Volevi sapere questo?


----------



## kan3malato

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Let's ignore the "I told you / he told me" part.
> 
> English (said this evening):  Had I slept more last night, I would have been less tired this morning.
> 
> italiano:  Se avessi dormito più ieri sera, sarebbe stata meno stanca stamattina.  ??
> 
> Elisabetta



Ciao
Se avessi dormito  di più ieri sera, sarebbe sarei stata meno stanca stamattina.
Ma non dovrebbe essere?. I had.....
Se non è una domanda, perchè il verbo prima del soggetto?
ps
Scusate ma non avevo visto la seconda pagina


----------



## TrentinaNE

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Scusa, ma non so se ho capito bene. He would be= _sarebbe_.
> Volevi sapere questo?


Riferivo al post di Jana:


			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ha detto che sarebbe stato online tutta la notte. He said that he would be online all night long.


dove _sarebbe stato_ = _he would be_.


			
				kan3malato said:
			
		

> Se non è una domanda, perchè il verbo prima del soggetto?


Perché in inglese, si esprime anche il congiuntivo con il verbo prima del soggetto. Però si può dire anche _If I had slept more last night..._  

Elisabetta


----------



## kan3malato

> Perché in inglese, si esprime anche il congiuntivo con il verbo prima del soggetto. Però si può dire anche _If I had slept more last night..._
> 
> Elisabetta


[/QUOTE]
Interessante, really!
Ma ci sono differenze dicendolo in un modo o nell'altro? se non c'è "if" devo mettere il verbo prima del soggetto come sopra?


----------



## TrentinaNE

kan3malato said:
			
		

> Se non c'è "if" devo mettere il verbo prima del soggetto come sopra?


Sì, è uguale dire sia "If I had slept more" che "Had I slept more." Il primo modo è più comune, ma si sente anche il secondo.  

Elisabetta


----------



## kan3malato

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Sì, è uguale dire sia "If I had slept more" che "Had I slept more." Il primo modo è più comune, ma si sente anche il secondo.
> 
> Elisabetta


Grazie Elisabetta


----------



## babyfifs

Ciao!

Voglio tradurre questa frase;

_*he thought of his life and how it might have been lived*_

il mio tentativo

*ha pensato della vita e come avrebbe portuto viverla.*

oppure

_*ha pensato della vita e come sarebbe portuto viverla*._

_Grazie!_


----------



## Sylentia

Pensó alla sua vita e come l'avrebbe potuta vivere.


----------



## sailianna

babyfifs said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Voglio tradurre questa frase;
> 
> _*he thought of his life and how it might have been lived*_
> 
> il mio tentativo
> 
> *ha pensato della vita e come avrebbe potuto viverla.*
> 
> oppure
> 
> _*ha pensato della vita e come sarebbe portuto viverla*._
> 
> _Grazie!_



Ciao, di niente!


----------



## Alan7075

Pensare vuole la preposizione "a":

Pensare *alla *propria vita e non della propria vita.

I'd say:

ripensò alla sua vita ed a come l'avrebbe potuta vivere (or ed a come avrebbe potuto viverla).

Ciao Ciao


----------



## sailianna

Alan7075 said:


> Pensare vuole la preposizione "a":
> 
> Pensare *alla *propria vita e non della propria vita.



Oops! Non me ne ero proprio accorta!


----------



## Alan7075

sailianna said:


> Oops! Non me ne ero proprio accorta!



No problem, se solo sapessi quanti ne scappano a me e devo correggerli e ricorreggerli a volo 

Ciao Ciao


----------



## baldpate

Alan7075 said:


> ... a come l'avrebbe potuta vivere (or ed a come avrebbe potuto viverla).
> Ciao Ciao


Ciao Alan,

"come avrebbe potuto viverla" = "how he might have lived it" - la forma attiva, no?

E se ho voluto mantenere la forma _passiva_ della frase originale?

Dovrei scrivere "... e a come sarebbe potuta essere vissuta" ?


----------



## Alan7075

baldpate said:


> Ciao Alan,
> 
> "come avrebbe potuto viverla" = "how he might have lived it" - la forma attiva, no?
> 
> E se ho voluto mantenere la forma _passiva_ della frase originale?
> 
> Dovrei scrivere "... e a come sarebbe potuta essere vissuta" ?


Yes, correct:
" ... and how it might have been lived =  e a come (la vita) sarebbe potuta essere vissuta" 

or

"e a come la si sarebbe potuta vivere"
"e a come si sarebbe potuto viverla"

Ma la forma attiva la preferisco di gran lunga.


Ciao ciao


----------

